# WEEGEE



## Burnedmagix (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Brian117 (Aug 12, 2009)

Erm. Nice?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks good. Seriously.


----------



## overslept (Aug 13, 2009)

That's regular Luigi, not Weegee. If it was a real Weegee, we would all be weegees by now. Real Weegee is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










But good job besides that!


----------



## Jaems (Aug 16, 2009)

It's nice, but I've seen that style of sig so many times done with every stock/render imaginable, that I would probably be Donald Trump if I had a dollar for everytime I've seen one. It's an overused style now in the way that pixel-stretches were whored to death four/five years back.

Your current sig, however, is really nice and I like the photomerging.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 20, 2009)

Luigi is boss, nobody can mess with him. But in reality, he sucks xD


----------

